# Sony Bravia KDL-32BX300



## abel009 (Dec 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how to access the service mode on a Sony Bravia KDL-32BX300, by serlvice mode i mean able to use the USB port(service only) it has to watch pictures, movies etc.? i googled with not luck, the closes thing i was able to do was  to put it on demo mode.
help will be appreciated thanks.


----------

